# Que componente es ? Control remoto garage



## Arturas (Ago 21, 2014)

Hola!

Lo primero mil perdones si no estoy en la sección correcta, pero mi duda está puesta en una tarjeta donde pone "radio" así que...

 El caso es que tengo una puerta automática para entrar en casa, y desde hace un tiempo de cada veinte veces que le doy, funciona una y a un palmo de distancia.

 Haciendo pruebas he llegado a la conclusión de que la pieza que falla es la plateada de la foto (me diceque soy demasiado nuevo y no me deja poner links).

Viene serigrafiado S+M R667 N (y antes de la N no se si una K o el que es).

Si alguien me ayuda a averiguar que componente es ese para reemplazarlo, le estaré agradecido al máximo.

Gracias...


----------



## Yetrox (Ago 21, 2014)

Arturas dijo:


> Hola!
> 
> Lo primero mil perdones si no estoy en la sección correcta, pero mi duda está puesta en una tarjeta donde pone "radio" así que...
> 
> ...


 
@Arturas Bueno pues parece un transistor pero muy mal falsificado, no es S+M es STM y en cuanto a la referencia mmmm ahí si te metieron gato por liebre, porque no se me hace conocida


----------



## SKYFALL (Ago 21, 2014)

Arturas las placas tienen alguna referencia para saber que clase de componente pueda ser y, cuantos pines tiene ese componente plateado? de suponer que fuera un transistor, ya lo bajaste de la placa para hacerle pruebas y determinar que tipo de componente es en realidad? podría ser también un IC en Metal Can.


----------



## TRILO-BYTE (Ago 21, 2014)

eso parece ser un transmisor de AM 
por que tiene un resonador ceramico

como dice Yetrox es una barbaridad no es un transistor es un filtro saw y se usa como filtro o resonador en transmisores AM en ASK

eso parece ser una etapa de transmicion de RF ese 667 a de ser la frecuencia en Mhz del filtro

no creo que este dañado hay que revisar mas cosas para llegar a esa conclusión


----------



## Yetrox (Ago 21, 2014)

TRILO-BYTE Tienes Todita la razón viéndolo bien si es un filtro de onda superficial, y si hay referencias que empiezan por R de los SAW, pues aquí esta R667BNK R667BNQ, Frecuencia de resonancia 423.22 MHz,  como que hoy no ve sirvieron las gafas para ver realmente cual era.


----------



## SKYFALL (Ago 21, 2014)

Muy bien TRILO-BYTE, sacaste de dudas no solo a uno, sino a tres personas porque no estaba del todo seguro que tipo de componente era, es excelente tu explicación.


----------



## TRILO-BYTE (Ago 21, 2014)

exactamente
pero yo dudo que sea eso pero puede ser si en una TV llegan a fallar y eso que una TV no se mueve de lugar.

pero para encontrarlo yo creo que deberian mandarlo pedir


----------



## miguelus (Ago 22, 2014)

Buenos días.

El problema también puede estar causado por una deficiencia en el TX, aunque esto se puede descartar comparándolo con otro Transmisor.

La foto que se ha posteado pertenece a un Receptor, se ven dos Filtros Cerámicos de 10,7Mhz pertenecientes a la FI. sería interesante ver una foto de la otra cara del circuito.

El Filtro SAW que se ve es de 667Mhz.

En España, esa frecuencia pertenece a la banda de TDT, por lo que el problema puede estar causado por la coincidencia o cercanía de un canal de TDT, Hay "Video Sender" que trabajan en las mismas frecuencias que la TDT, puede ser que algún vecino esté utilizando uno.

Quizás, la mejor solución sería adaptar el sistema a la legalidad vigente, y poner un Telemando en 433,92Mhz o en la banda de 868Mhz. En el mercado hay muchos Kits y no resultan caros, con esta solución te evitarás problemas y se los evitarás a otros vecinos .

Sal U2


----------



## Arturas (Ago 22, 2014)

Hola de nuevo!

Lo primero, muchísimas gracias. Me habían hablado fenomenal de este foro, pero poner una pregunta de madrugada, generar debate y tener una respuesta a primera hor de la mañana... Vamos, me parece increíble.

Por partes...

Mis conocimientos electrónicos son absolutamente básicos... Saber para que sirven pocos componentes, soldar... Y poco más,  con lo que en estas situaciones me pierdo mucho.

Lo primero... Ese componente tiene tres pines... Si seguro que falla eso en concreto? Pues no, pero cuando no funciona, lo toco con el dedo y comienza a funcionar. Ahora mismo esta como número uno en probabilidades.

La frecuencia... Los mandos que tengo son de 433,92MHz con lo que no entiendo la frecuencia de 667MHz aunque por lo que dice yetrox la frecuencia es diferente a lo que pone en el propio filtro, no?.

Esto que os cuento me pasa con tres emisores diferentes, con pilas nuevas, con lo que doy por hecho que el problema es del receptor. El síntoma más claro suele ser que no funciona casi nunca y cuando lo hace tiene que ser a una distancia de un palmo... Cuando siempre ha funcionado a unos treinta metros... Y el otro día no funcionaba y sin dejar de presionar el botón del mando, fue tocar esa pieza y arrancó.

Los emisores como os digo son de 433,92MHz,  son marca ROPER modelo NER2 DCS aunque no entiendo, si las hubiera, la discrepancia de frecuencias, la verdad.

Esa pieza es fácil de comprar en tiendas de electrónica o por internet? Poner una nueva será barato y puede aclararme muchas dudas.

Haré fotos de la parte trasera del circuito.

De nuevo muchas, muchas pero que muchísimas gracias por vuestro tiempo,  para mi esto ya ha sido una master class...

                                                    --------------------------------------------

Estoy  buscando algo de información... Todo en inglés, pero lo que si veo es  una discrepancia de frecuencias... En mando emite a 433.92MHz,  y el  chisme este trabaja a 423.22MHz

Deberían ser las mismas o no tiene nada que ver?

Lo digo porque son diferentes,  pero ha funcionado sin problema diez años.

Tampoco encuentro ningún sitio on line para comprarlo, ni mucho menos el precio que tiene.

Y ya puestos, cambiaríais también los filtros cerámicos?
Me decís que son de 10.7MHz de la... FI?  Que es la FI? 

Muchas gracias de nuevo chicos!       
Un abrazo.

Arturas.


----------



## miguelus (Ago 22, 2014)

Buenos días.

Por lo que comentas, el mando funciona en 433,92 que es una de las frecuencias homologadas en España para este tipo de Telemandos.

Lo raro es que en el Resonador SAW ponga 667  en todos los que he usado para esa frecuencia pone HD R433M.

También es un poco raro que en los Receptores se utilice un Filtro SAW, estos Filtros, lo normal es ponerlos en los Transmisores  para estabilizar la frecuencia.

Si, como dices, el Receptor funciona al tocarlo con la mano, es posible que tengas alguna soldadura en mal estado, lo más probable es que sea la conexión de la antena.

Si continuas teniendo problemas, te podría regalar algún Receptor para esa frecuencia, tengo bastantes que me sobraron de cuando me dediqué hacer Telemandos, es el modelo 433,92 RR3 de la casa Telecontrolli, tengo muchos "Muertos de risa" en un cajón y de momento no pienso darles ninguna utilidad.

Si vives cerca de algún Centro  Oficial como puede ser una Comisaría de Policía, GC, Ministerio... es  posible que tengan Inhibidores, si es así, los Telemandos no funcionarán, en este caso el Telemando del coche tampoco funcionaría.

También hay que tener en cuenta que esta frecuencia (433,92Mhz) es de "Uso Común" por lo que es de libre uso y, aunque, la potencia máxima permitida son 10mW, nada impide que, en las cercanías, alguien esté utilizando Transmisores con más potencia para alguna aplicación particular, en este caso se produciría una interferencia y tu Receptor no funcionaría correctamente.

Sal U2


----------



## Arturas (Ago 22, 2014)

hola de nuevo y muchas gracias!

lo de la frecuencia yo tampoco lo llego a entender, pero cierto es que ha funcionado diez años...

la antena... pues no creo porque lo que toco para que funcione es directamente esa pieza, no la antena.

estoy en medio del campo sin posibilidad, en principio, de interferencias de guardia civil o policía.

he comprobado soldaduras, y en principio no hay nada raro...

la verdad es que estoy un poco descolocado... aprovecho para poner una foto de la trasera.

gracias!!


----------



## Yetrox (Ago 22, 2014)

Por aquí el Datasheet con ello todos salimos de dudas..., porque una cosa es el tipo o Referencia R667 y otra la frecuencia de resonancia que maneja: http://images.ihscontent.net/vipimages/VipMasterIC/IC/EPCO/EPCOS00324/EPCOS00324-1.pdf

Puede que sea por algún componente interno del encapsulado que no este dando la talla, y al tocarlo genera alguna GND y lo pone a trabajar, antes te durado ese SAW pero puede que no sea del todo falso y sea genérico, que es lo mas común en componentes achinados, que haya salido sin Ref de producción, y alguien para venderlos hacerse rico y famoso o instalarlos en algún RF, le puso la Referencia a puro pulso para estos módulos que trabajaban a alguna frecuencia cercana... bueno no se como seria ahí el asunto en realidad.


----------



## Arturas (Ago 22, 2014)

la verdad es que lo de la frecuencia me descoloca. no se si obligatoriamente la frecuencia debería ser la misma o no tiene porque y que la frecuencia del mando y de ese componente pueden diferir.

Al final igual le estoy dando importancia al tema de que las frecuencias sean diferentes, y tiene que ser así para que funcione...

Esa pieza existe en 433.92MHz?  Igual ni existe...


----------



## el-rey-julien (Ago 22, 2014)

si,esa pieza existe en 433 mhz ,resonador saw


----------



## miguelus (Ago 22, 2014)

Bueno, bueno, la cosa se va aclarando.

Es un Resonador SAW que resuena en 423,22Mhz, en este Receptor se emplea como Oscilador, esta frecuencia se mezcla con la frecuencia de recepción (423,92Mhz) y da como resultado una FI de 10,7Mhz, eso explica los dos Filtros Cerámicos de 10,7Mhz, el Receptor está realizado en torno al SA614 (FI para receptores de FM).

En la última foto posteada, da la impresión que un Pin del Resonador no está bien soldado, concretamente la conexión con la Base del Transistor SMD (parte superior Izquierda de la foto).

Intenta resoldar ese Pin.

En la parte inferior Izquierda del Módulo Receptor, hay dos terminales de color Negro, uno es la Masa (El de la Izquierda)  y el otro la Antena (El de la Derecha), si puedes, suelda un trozo de cable de unos 16cm, en el Pin correspondiente a la Antena y veremos qué pasa.

Esperemos que la cosa sea así de sencilla, si no es así, no quedaría mas remedio que cambiar el módulo Receptor.

Dependiendo de tus conocimientos y de tu "Osadía", se puede intentar que midas algunas tensiones, afortunadamente la foto es muy clara y está muy bien definida 

Sal U2


----------



## Arturas (Ago 22, 2014)

Hola de nuevo y sobre todo muchísimas gracias!

Como mis conocimientos son básicos... Básicos pero que muy básicos, voy por partes.

Interpreto que lo de la frecuencia está resuelto, no? Es decir miguelus,  una frecuencia se junta con otra y resulta otra. Creo que es algo así, no?

Que es el FI? Se supone que por lo que dices es correcta la configuración de frecuencias? (Imagino que cuando dices 423.92 quieres decir 433.92)

Y cuando dices la soldadura mal... A cual te refieres? Yo veo las tres relativamente bien... Y francamente, no se que es una base de transistor SMD.

Parece que se va aclarando todo, jeje...

Mil gracias a todos chicos!


----------



## Lamas (Ago 22, 2014)

Creo que lo que Miguelus te indica es esto que te señalo con flechas:  1)  revisar o repasar esa soldadura;  2) soldar un cable corto en ese punto.  3) Ahi te sugiero que verifiques esa pista si no esta corroída y perdió continuidad.


----------



## TRILO-BYTE (Ago 22, 2014)

se ve que la antena existe

la antena se calacula L es la longitud de la antena C es la velocidad de la luz y f la frecuencia del transmisor o receptor

L=300M/433M = 0.6928 metros

ahora para que sea mas chica a 1/4 de onda
0.6928/4 = 0.1732 metros
es decir la antena debe medir 17 centimetros

pero la antena que usa ese transmisor esta impresa en el circuito en forma de espiral.

la F.I es la frecuencia intermedia del radio heterodino

no se por que se usa una F.I la F.I se usa en cuando se va a recibir varias señales de diferentes frecuencias o almenos para bajar la frecuencia de 433Mhz  a una mas manejable de 10.7Mhz


----------



## Arturas (Ago 22, 2014)

Hola de nuevo!

Lo primero, me encanta este foro...

Y ahora... La soldadura no es tal, el resonador tiene solo tres patillas,  por lo que esa en concreto esta libre. Solo tiene las tres que están a su lado.

Sobre soldar un cable a modo de antena, no creo que vaya por ahí el problema porque cuando funciona, y desde que di golpes y toqué el resonador lleva tres días funcionando, tiene un alcance de unos treinta metros atravesando incluso la propia casa.

Y la antena, no está impresa, es externa y tiene una longitud de 21cm. aprox.

Al final creo que la primera opción será comprar un resonador nuevo y los dos filtros cerámicos de 10.7MHz y cambiarlos. Si fallara esta opción (la más barata) la siguiente sería intentar conseguir el modulo de radio completo en la casa (opción más cara).

La cuestión es... Vivo en el campo... Alguna tienda on line para poder comprar estos componentes? 

Ahora os adjunto una foto del conjunto completo para que veáis la antena como está. Lo tengo cerrado porque está a punto de llover...

Mil gracias chicos, sois fantásticos!


----------



## miguelus (Ago 22, 2014)

Arturas dijo:


> Hola de nuevo y sobre todo muchísimas gracias!
> 
> Como mis conocimientos son básicos... Básicos pero que muy básicos, voy por partes.
> 
> ...



Buenas noches.

Efectivamente, al teclear he cometido un error , donde puse 423,92, tenía que haber puesto 433,92, estaré castigado una semana sin ir al cine  .

La base de un Transistor SMD es eso precisamente, la Base de un Transistor...

Los Transistores tienen tres conexiones denominadas, Base, Colector y Emisor, normalmente el Emisor es común a la entrada y salida de señal, la Base, normalmente es por donde entra la señal, y el Colector es por donde sale la señal amplificada.

SMD significa Componente de Montaje superficial (En sus siglas en Inglés)

Veo que has deducido perfectamente que 433,92Mhz - 423,22Mhz = 10,7Mhz 

Esta es la forma de funcionar de los Receptores llamados Superheterodinos.

Al finas te vas a convertir en un experto en Radio Frecuencia 

Sal U2


----------



## Arturas (Ago 22, 2014)

Si me hago un experto... Os aseguro dos cosas.

Una que será gracias a vosotros, y otra, que os mencionaré al recoger el Nobel de electrónica aplicada a la radio frecuencia...  ;-)

Creo que como el problema tiene que venir por ahí, cambiaré los tres componentes y probaré...

Si hay dos filtros cerámicos en lugar de uno, puede ser porque el receptor se puede ampliar mediante tarjetas... O eso o simplemente porque para que funcione tiene que haber dos...

Por lo demás buscaré tiendas on line de componentes electrónicos... 

De verdad, muchas gracias, mi padre quería cambiarlo por uno nuevo de primeras y le dije que quería intentar solucionarlo... Para aprender... Menudo acierto!

Gracias!


----------



## miguelus (Ago 22, 2014)

Buenas noches.

Los Filtros de 10,7MHZ no es necesario que los cambies, nunca vi que fallara alguno.

En cuanto al Filtro SAW, igualmente es rarísimo que falle, los síntomas que describes tienen toda la pinta de ser un componente que no hace buen contacto debido  a una mala soldadura.

Los Filtros de 10,7Mhz se encuentran con relativa facilidad en las tiendas de Componentes Electrónicos.

El Filtro SAW de 423,22Mhz, será muy raro que lo encuentres, seguramente lo tendrás que buscar por Internet.

Sal U2


----------



## Arturas (Ago 22, 2014)

Gracias de nuevo... Quizás revise todas las soldaduras buscando lo que comentas.

Os iré informando.

Muchas gracias!


----------



## Lamas (Ago 22, 2014)

Especialmente las que unen ambas caras del impreso....


----------



## Arturas (Ago 23, 2014)

El caso es que las que unen ambas caras, solo son el resonador saw y los dos filtros cerámicos.

Les daré un repaso...


----------



## Andrxx (Ago 24, 2014)

Yo ahi veo soldaduras en mal estado... 

También sería interesante ver esa frecuencia si está ocupada en tu zona, si alrededor tienes algun TDT malo, cualquier ordenador, monitor o similar que use fuentes de alimentacón conmutadas, etas pueden generar interferencias... o a lo mejor lo que falla es el Transmisor. Quien sabe.


----------



## Arturas (Sep 5, 2014)

Hola de nuevo chicos!

Simplemente daros las gracias de nuevo y comentaros que finalmente quité el componente, lo volví a soldar y no ha vuelto a fallar desde hace diez días.

A ver si dura...

Muchas gracias de nuevo por vuestra ayuda.


----------



## grafisoft (Dic 16, 2014)

Hola, estoy tratando de identificar el componen de la imagen, el que es redondo y plateado. Podría tratarse del componente transmisor de la señal RF? Pertenece a la placa de un mando para abrir la puerta de un garaje.








El componente en la parte de arriba lleva serigrafiado lo siguiente: R 670 VM4

Busco la experiencia de la gente de este foro, pues no logro encontrar nada.

Añado algo de info por si sirve, el IC que lleva esta pcb, se trata del m45026. Hay un componente compatible que es el MC145026. Se trata de un codificador.

Gracias.


----------



## Sr. Domo (Dic 16, 2014)

Es muy posible que sea un cristal, resonador o todo el conjunto para generar la señal de RF, voto por la tercera opción.

Salu2!


----------



## crimson (Dic 16, 2014)

Me parece que es un resonador Saw (algo así como un cristal, pero de UHF).
Ver el archivo adjunto 122214
Saludos C


----------



## grafisoft (Dic 20, 2014)

Gracias por las respuestas.


----------

